# How many stitches do I cast on?



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I knitted a sweater for my 2 year old (in Feb) GS, he is wearing size 3 toddler now, so my DS asked me to make the 4-5 year old size. I use WW yarn needles size 5 for ribbing 6 for sweater.

I want to make a hat using the yoke pattern. k2, p2, Tw2r, p2 repeat. I'm thinking I need an even amount of stitches, but how many should I cast on? 
You start with a K2, P2 ribbing, so I want to knit it in the round. 

Thank you for your help in advance.
I will be knitting dad a matching sweater.

Maddie


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> I knitted a sweater for my 2 year old (in Feb) GS, he is wearing size 3 toddler now, so my DS asked me to make the 4-5 year old size. I use WW yarn needles size 5 for ribbing 6 for sweater.
> 
> I want to make a hat using the yoke pattern. k2, p2, Tw2r, p2 repeat. I'm thinking I need an even amount of stitches, but how many should I cast on?
> You start with a K2, P2 ribbing, so I want to knit it in the round.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I just made a hat for a 7 year old, Knit, using 60 stitches, ww yarn and a size 9 needle..........made another and dropped the needle size down to an 8 for the 4 3/4 year old and used 60 stitches, also - both fit.

I agree - your multiple is 2.

Good luck, sweetie and Happy New Year to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> I knitted a sweater for my 2 year old (in Feb) GS, he is wearing size 3 toddler now, so my DS asked me to make the 4-5 year old size. I use WW yarn needles size 5 for ribbing 6 for sweater.
> 
> I want to make a hat using the yoke pattern. k2, p2, Tw2r, p2 repeat. I'm thinking I need an even amount of stitches, but how many should I cast on?
> You start with a K2, P2 ribbing, so I want to knit it in the round.
> ...


re: kids' sizes...i wouldn't make him a sweater bigger than the 3...the difference in 3 and 4-5 is a LOT...it sounds like it's a top down which is perfect... make sure you keep the extra yarn and pattern together and when he grows taller, unravel the bottom rib, knit another colored stripe or another pattern striipe and then knit the ribbing back on... the shoulders will fit for a long time and especially on a raglan. you'll be ready to make him a new sweater when he's bigger, not just taller...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

The number of stitches you cast on should be evenly divisable by 8 to fit the pattern for the body of the sweater above the ribbing.....or below if its a top down.
Joan 8060


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love it when you expert-sweater and hat-knitters get together and talk, and I don't have a clue!! LOL

I've lots to learn. You all are my heros! I wanna be like you, you and YOU. 

But, in the meantime, I'm happy knitting socks, some hats, baby blankets, fingerless gloves, cowls, etc. with cable and lace patterns, picot co(that's cast off for you newbies, if any... lol), even. Hooray for me! I can't wait until I know how to change a pattern to make it bigger or smaller, etc. And, when I make an adult sweater. Someday...

Happy New Year!!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Check with your local library or yarn shop to see if they have "Teach Yourself Visually Knitting Design" by Sharon Turner. It contains numerous master patterns with multiple adaptations for size and style and offers very clear directions. It also has a section on doing the math. 

In the same "Teach Yourself Visually" series is a book called "Circular Knitting" by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. It has suggestions for in-the-round sweaters. I was able to add each of these reference books to my personal collection with 40% off coupons at the various large craft stores.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

andietom said:


> Check with your local library or yarn shop to see if they have "Teach Yourself Visually Knitting Design" by Sharon Turner. It contains numerous master patterns with multiple adaptations for size and style and offers very clear directions. It also has a section on doing the math.
> 
> In the same "Teach Yourself Visually" series is a book called "Circular Knitting" by Melissa Morgan-Oakes. It has suggestions for in-the-round sweaters. I was able to add each of these reference books to my personal collection with 40% off coupons at the various large craft stores.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

You can google search hat sizes to get a chart of head sizes by age group. My recent kids hats have been knit with size 7 circular needles, casting on 72 stitches of worsted weight yarn. After knitting a rib of k2p2 for about 1.5 inches, I switch to what ever pattern I am using and knit until I am about 2 inches short of the desired height of the cap. I decrease by putting stitches into 8 groups of 9 stitches. I knit 7 stitches and then knit 2tog, repeating around. The next round has has 8 stitches so I knit 6 and then knit 2 tog, repeating around. Continue that way until there is only 1 stitch in each group. Cut the yarn and using a yarn needle, take the tail of yarn through the last 8 stitches, and fasten off. I just finished a hat for my 4 year old nephew. His head circumference is 19 inches and was 7 inches from bottom of ear to top center of head. I knit 5 inches before beginning decreases. For grade school ages kids, I knit 6 inches before decreasing. Everyone knits with a different tension and different types of yarns so take this as a loose guideline.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is a link to a post I did a while back with knit and crochet hats for all sizes. Very useful.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44548-1.html


----------



## MadisonD70 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

